# Awesome: SEALs vs Ninjas



## Muppet (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.businessinsider.com/walk...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

F.M.


Is a Navy SEAL quieter than a ninja?


Then-six-year-old Walker Greentree is a kid in a military family who was determined to find out, so he wrote to Admiral William McRaven.

McRaven is head of U.S. Special Operations Command, credited with organizing and executing the raid that killed Osama Bin Laden, and as a Navy SEAL himself — he's without a doubt one of the deadliest men on the planet.

Surely, he would have an answer.

Here's how it all started, according to military nonprofit Blue Star Families:

One afternoon while playing with a friend in the yard, the young Greentree was scolded by his mother.  "Be quiet like a SEAL," said Vivian Greentree.  His friend immediately replied — as one would expect from a 7-year old. "Ninjas are quieter than SEALS." And thus, a monumental argument began.  WHO is quieter? Ninjas or SEALS?  SEALS or Ninjas?

Greentree wrote a letter to McRaven, and McRaven wrote back with an answer: "I think ninjas are probably quieter than SEALs, but we are better swimmers, and also better with guns and blowing things up."


Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/walker-greentree-ninjas-seals-mcraven-jsoc-2013-10#ixzz2grj9YuQi


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2013)

Awwwww!!!! Too awesome.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 4, 2013)

That rocks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 4, 2013)

very kool


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Very awesome! I bet that coin gets shown to every one of his friends.

Good job Admiral McRaven!


----------



## JHD (Oct 5, 2013)

He knows boys!  Great story.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2013)

...and that's why Special Operations is Special.  Kudos to ADM McRaven for taking time for a kid.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good on him!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 6, 2013)

Growing up, my dream was also to be a ninja.  Like, a real live ninja!  Imagine my face when someone told me that ninjas didn't exist any more


----------



## goon175 (Oct 6, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> someone told me that ninjas didn't exist any more



They do, they are just called Rangers these days...


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 6, 2013)

goon175 said:


> They do, they are just called Rangers these days...


Is why you have tomahawks?  Throwing stars were too impractical?


----------



## Future_Leader (Oct 7, 2013)

The thoughts and dreams we have as young children are beautiful and they are too short lived. I wish we could retain some level of this innocence and genuinity as we progressed in age. Nowadays most people are simply the masks they put on from situation to situation.


----------

